
IT still hating on Apple: 41% block employee-owned Macs - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2011/10/it-still-hating-on-apple-41-block-employee-owned-macs.ars
======
orjan
To be honest, they also block 32% of employee-owned PCs. So, calling it
"hating on Apple" might be missing the point, which is that companies usually
want full control of their IT environment.

